# Dark Souls : Boss Seelen



## PizzaPasta2010 (1. September 2012)

Bei Boss Seelen steht immer, dass wenn man sie benutzt, man entweder eine einzigartige Waffe oder Seelen bekommt.
Ich habe jetzt aber mehrere Boss Seelen benutzt und habe nur Seelen beokmmen.
Frage : Mache ich was falsch ? Muss ich dafür vorher irgendwas machen damit ich mal so eine Waffe bekomme ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. September 2012)

Du musst dafür mit den Seelen zum Schmied gehen. Wenn du sie im Inventar benutzt, kriegst du immer nur die Seelen-Belohnung. Ist ja irgendwo auch logisch, oder hast du erwartet, dass die versprochene Waffe einfach aus der Luft entsteht?


----------



## legion333 (1. September 2012)

Du brauchst eine +10 Waffe und kannst dann beim Schmied daraus Zeug machen, zb den Dragonslayer Spear, aber welche Seelen hast du benutzt ??  vllt hättest du da ne sehr gute Waffe für bekommen  An welcher Stelle bist du ca?


----------



## legion333 (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hifumi (1. September 2012)

Wie kann man eine Waffe denn eigentlich auf über +5 upgraden? Mein +5 Longsword taucht garnicht mehr im Upgrade Menü auf, also kann ich auch nicht sehn welches Material ich bräuchte um es weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## legion333 (1. September 2012)

Steht in der GRafik.... musst Andre den Large Ember geben....


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. September 2012)

Naja bin jetzt vor lost izalit( wird das so geschrieben ?)
Hab halt die ganzen seelen von den Bossen.
Was den Upgrade Guide angeht blicke ich da leider nicht durch, vorallem weil ich einfach nicht weiß, warum mir beim Upgraden auf +5 das Item verschwindet.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. September 2012)

Weil du das Item jetzt nicht mehr upgraden kannst.
Du musst es erst umwandeln.


----------



## rednose (9. September 2012)

Upgrade Guide, click!

Ich hoffe, du kannst gut genug englisch. Ganz unten steht, was du mit den Seelen der Bosse anfangen kannst.


----------

